# Ken Ham



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2009)

As usual Ken Ham presents in this audio presentation an excellent defense of 6-day, young earth Creationism and the consequences of holding differently.

Blessings,


Here is another great one.


----------



## staythecourse (Jan 5, 2009)

Listening to it now. I realized I had heard it before but still a good shot in this 6 day creationist's arm.


----------

